# Precisely where is the IR receiver on a Genie mini?



## rbpeirce (Feb 24, 2006)

I have small IR transmitters that must be attached in front of the "eye" of a device. On the mini, there is a small window on the left side and I thought that might be it but it doesn't seem to work. I held the remote close to the front of the mini and there seems to be a spot somewhere to the right that works best but I can't see any evidence of an IR receiver there. Is there any physical evidence? If not, precisely how far from the right (or left) edge should I place the emitter?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I haven't looked for it on my client, but if you shine a light on the front, they generally reveal themselves. It did on my 34 at least.


----------



## rbpeirce (Feb 24, 2006)

I did that and it revealed a small window toward the left side, which I thought must be the IR port. However, it works much better if I direct the remote toward the right side where there is no obvious port. On other devices there is usually a very obvious little "thingy" where the port is but not on the mini. Either that or I just can't see it.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

that window on the left is where the IR receiver is


----------



## rbpeirce (Feb 24, 2006)

I don't think so. I taped the IR emitter right over the window and it didn't work. Then I taped it just to the left of the printed material on the bottom right and it worked fine. If I moved it a bit to the right or left it stopped working again.

I don't know why the window is there and I sure can't find anything that looks like an IR receiver, but it seems to work in that location. However, since I don't know why, I am worried I am doing something wrong.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

rbpeirce said:


> I don't think so.


you can argue all you want, but pictures don't lie

Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## rbpeirce (Feb 24, 2006)

I don't disagree with what you say or show. I am just saying the emitter works better over to the right and I don't know why. This is very frustrating. I don't see anything that looks like an IR port there but it works. In fact, when I taped the emitter over the window it didn't work at all! I am just trying to make sense of something that doesn't look like it should work.

I am using a Harmony 880 to transmit signals to a receiver by the TV. From there it goes to a powered splitter with four ports. I have dual emitters on two ports. One of the emitters is attached to the mini. The only way I can get reasonably reliable results is to tape the mini emitter over to the right. I agree it looks like it should be taped over the window but it isn't working for me!

I would like to hear from other people who have IR emitters taped to their minis. What location gives you the best results? The thing is easy enough to move around. I am willing to try any location that is working for you.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I dont have one of those, so can't help you there. sorry


----------



## dishinitout (Jan 4, 2013)

Directly over the emitter should work perfect (shown in Peds picture). How are you taping it? House hold double sided tape or rolled over tape between the receiver and emitter? Or is the tape over the back? If tape is between emitter/box that could be blocking it. If using tape that comes with emitter you'll be fine. Sure the right side of the emitter is facing the box? If taped/placed wrong then the IR signal could be hitting the sensor by coming out of the side of the emitter and not the back as intended.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## rbpeirce (Feb 24, 2006)

dishinitout said:


> Directly over the emitter should work perfect (shown in Peds picture). How are you taping it? House hold double sided tape or rolled over tape between the receiver and emitter? Or is the tape over the back? If tape is between emitter/box that could be blocking it. If using tape that comes with emitter you'll be fine. Sure the right side of the emitter is facing the box? If taped/placed wrong then the IR signal could be hitting the sensor by coming out of the side of the emitter and not the back as intended.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


I am using electricians tape so the emitter is directly against the mini. However, I was not aware the emitter might be directional! How can I tell which direction to use? There is no clear front and back.

I have been placing the emitter so the wire is closest to the device rather than furthest away. Do I have it backwards? It seems to work fine this way on the other devices but it might work better if I reverse it. Maybe it seems to work better over to the right because the signal is shooting out the side of the emitter!! How do I determine directionality on these things?

If it isn't obvious, I am a novice with this IR repeater stuff. Up until now I just had to point the remote at the device itself. Now I am trying to store everything in a cabinet that is away from the TV. The emitters came with the house so I have no directions.

Clearly, I need to get the thing over the window but I need to get it oriented properly.


----------



## rbpeirce (Feb 24, 2006)

I was speaking to somebody from DirecTV on another matter and asked him where the sensor is on the mini. He said he couldn't say for sure but as far as he has ever seen on DTV devices the sensor is always to the right.

I tested again and I get no response from the IR repeater or the Harmony remote itself when pointed at the little window to the left. I do get a response from a spot just to the left of the printing on the lower right of the mini. However, it is not 100% reliable. I discovered the Harmony remote has a setting for this. It was set to 3. I am going to try 5. I have no idea what that means so I will have to see the next time I go to the house. However, I am pretty sure the positioning is about right.


----------



## dishinitout (Jan 4, 2013)

Typically one side of the emitter is slightly rounded other flat. Flat side towards box. Sensor is little right of the DTV light up logo. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## rbpeirce (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks. My orientation seems to be correct.

I still get better results to the right side of the box and I have no idea why!!


----------



## David29price (Nov 22, 2016)

I'm struggling with the same issue. Trying to get this to work with Sewell IR blaster. I've placed the repeaters everywhere. From my regular remote I can get it to turn on just about anywhere along the front but the emitters won't work anywhere. I've tried every configuration and I know they work. 

I see here someone got it to work on the right. What brand IR blaster are you using and what model? Can't believe how frustrating this is. Every device works but this one. I don't want to end up using two remotes!


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

I have emitters for multiple pieces of equipment. It does not have to be up against the window.
It can be 6-10 inches away.
I have mine just hanging in free space in the cabinet with no issues.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

David29price said:


> I'm struggling with the same issue. Trying to get this to work with Sewell IR blaster. I've placed the repeaters everywhere. From my regular remote I can get it to turn on just about anywhere along the front but the emitters won't work anywhere. I've tried every configuration and I know they work.
> 
> I see here someone got it to work on the right. What brand IR blaster are you using and what model? Can't believe how frustrating this is. Every device works but this one. I don't want to end up using two remotes!


Maybe your mini is set to use RF remote and needs to be changed to IR ??


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jimmie57 said:


> Maybe your mini is set to use RF remote and needs to be changed to IR ??


good observation, but it only applies to the C31 as all other clients works on RF and IR at the same time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

